# my Logan Haus kennel pup



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

I couldn't be happier with my Logan Haus Kennel pup......Please share your picture here. He will be two in September. Arko/Djenna


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

attempt #2

https://picasaweb.google.com/jamesemackey/ArkodjennaPup


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

made pic visible


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice looking boy, our logan haus dogs are also doing awsome, what are you training towards


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

Personal protection. They say you screw up your first pup....we are trying not to do that! He is pretty tough and has great environmental nerves so I'm sure that has helped.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

we are having a Appda trial end of july at night in ocala fla,bring him down for some fun,J beernik in spartanburg SC is 1 of the judges ,Theappda.com for more infor.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice looking dog James.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Trevva - 2 yrs. Endor x Truusje


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

I always wanted an Endor pup. Nice looking dog!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey James going to try to make it in the morning to Augusta, no promises though, will holla at ya in a little while if I can break free to do so[-o<.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

She is a nice dog, but I'm still waiting for her to grow into her ears.










3 months old










This year


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

james mackey said:


> I always wanted an Endor pup. Nice looking dog!


my female out of Endor is my dream dog \\/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So, none of you are doing anything really with your dogs then ?

Pretty expensive status symbols. 

HA HA GET TO WORK !


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So, none of you are doing anything really with your dogs then ?
> 
> Pretty expensive status symbols.
> 
> HA HA GET TO WORK !


In my neighborhood, I am known as, "The crazy white dude (uncomfortable pause), with the big ass dog."

Status enough for me.:-D:-D


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I got a BH.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

james mackey said:


> In my neighborhood, I am known as, "The crazy white dude (uncomfortable pause), with the big ass dog."
> 
> Status enough for me.:-D:-D


In my neighborhood I am known as the crazy ass white dude with LOTS of big ass dogs LOL. Keeps the unwanted elements in check. :twisted:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

In my neighborhood I am known as the fat ass white dude, with the crazy dog...


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> In my neighborhood I am known as the fat ass white dude, with the crazy dog...


Joby its a tough job but somebody has to do it LOL


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is our Ivo pup. We will be picking him up tomorrow! Very excited!\\/


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

GREAT looking pup, Kelly, congrats. What are your goals for him?


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Dave Martin said:


> GREAT looking pup, Kelly, congrats. What are your goals for him?


Thanks, Dave! We compete in Schutzhund.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Love the look of that pup too kelly hope he is a worker.Who is his mum??


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks! The dam is Meg, an Arko daughter owned by Matt Akenhead.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Hobbyists Unite!!!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

here is my Logan Haus Pup-Hano Hector/Hannah aka Alma pup-he is just awesome and I have owned a lot of Mals....I love everyone's pictures..they are all beautiful dogs- James, Kelly( he is so cute!) and Leslie(looks like her ears fit her perfectly now-she is gorgeous!) -hope you all enjoy yours as much as we enjoy ours.....
​


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

this is Keith's Logan Haus pup- she is an IVO/ Brooke pup....need to get an updated picture, but she is a handful-just like she is supposed to be ...a perfect little Mal !! 

​


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> Hobbyists Unite!!!


Maybe if you were nicer to Mike, he would allow you to buy one![-X[-X


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Back from Logan Haus and we had a great time. Mike was incredibly gracious with his time! We were there to pick up our Ivo pup and had no other expectations outside of a quick hello and hit the road back to GA with our pup in tow. Mike brought out some dogs to work that were of the lines our pup was from, it was great. We were thrilled to get to see Ivo work - he's awesome! We also got to see an Ivo daughter (Becky, I believe) who also was great! Later, he brought out an Arko daughter (our pup is out of an Arko daughter) and worked her. All of these dogs were extremely impressive! 

Mike then let us tour his facilities and they were fantastic. All were extremely clean, dogs all seemed to be in great shape, and it was very obvious the place was kept up. We were extremely impressed with how open Mike was with his kennel and his willingness to allow us to go freely wherever we wished to see his dogs. My fiance and I had a great time just hanging out with Mike and talking dogs!

We then were brought back to the puppy kennels and Mike brought out our puppy along with the Boris/Noa puppies he had. All of the puppies looked great! There are going to be some very happy owners of pups from that litter! I believe Mike said he was shipping Shane the pick male from that litter and Josh (can't remember his last name but he is the one who was having nerve issues with his pup and Mike is replacing for free) was coming the next day (today) to pick up a pup out of the litter. They all were showing good drive, all came out of their kennel to Amanda and I, tails up, ears forward, and full of spunk! There was a pink-collared female in that litter who was really full of attitude! So, Shane, Josh, and any others getting pups from that litter, you are going to have a blast with them!

After this, Mike gave us a written working/health guarantee and we were heading back to Georgia. A total of 16 hrs driving yesterday, but well worth it! I encourage anybody who is within driving distance to give Mike a call and go out and visit. Get a chance to be around some awesome dogs and chat with somebody who has a great deal of knowledge about the dogs he breeds and the sport of KNPV!

Here's an updated pic of Viper, our Ivo pup!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Great stuff, Kelly. Glad it was such a nice experience for you. Again, Viper looks like he's going to be a great looking dog. Best of luck to you both on the field.


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Dave Martin said:


> Great stuff, Kelly. Glad it was such a nice experience for you. Again, Viper looks like he's going to be a great looking dog. Best of luck to you both on the field.


Thanks, Dave! We are very excited to begin working with Viper.


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Great looking pup. I am going up to logan haus tomorrow to pick up my pup from boris x noa. Starting to get real excited.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> In my neighborhood I am known as the fat ass white dude, with the crazy dog...


This is funny as hell


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Josh Smith said:


> Great looking pup. I am going up to logan haus tomorrow to pick up my pup from boris x noa. Starting to get real excited.


Thanks Josh. That whole litter looked great - you're in for a treat!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Kelly the pup looks awesome!! I know you are going to be thrilled and have fun with your new pup Josh too!
I couldn't edit my earlier post- I had written Hano was from Hector and Hannah AKA Alma...but that is not correct -Mike corrected me ...Hano is from Hannah and Hector...but the Hannah he is from is not AKA Alma...she is a different dog from Hano's pedigree.... The Hannah who is the mother of Hano is from Arko X Goya imported from Holland. but ... It all really doesn't matter to me...because IMO this pup Hano has turned out to be awesome!! and I have nothing but great things to say about Mike and Logan Haus Kennels!


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Mo. We are delighted with him. He's already biting and carrying everything. Gonna be a fun little guy!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That's a sharp looking pup. Good luck with him.


----------



## Giena Zeches (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

My pup from the Boris (B.R.N. 16086) x Noa (B.RN. 12502) litter. Her name is Bonnie.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

My Arko son.


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Josh Smith said:


> My pup from the Boris (B.R.N. 16086) x Noa (B.RN. 12502) litter. Her name is Bonnie.


Very nice, Josh! What color of collar was she? Good luck with her!


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Brian Anderson said:


> My Arko son.


He looks awesome, Brian! Who is the dam?


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Brian Anderson said:


> My Arko son.



He looks like he wants to kick somebodys ass


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Kelly Godwin said:


> Very nice, Josh! What color of collar was she? Good luck with her!



She was the pink collar.


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

Josh Smith said:


> She was the pink collar.


She was awesome! She definitely has fire in her! Good luck man, hope you enjoy the heck out of her!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Brian Anderson said:


> My Arko son.


Looks less like a lab in this shot


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> My Arko son.


That is a great looking dog. Does he work as good as he looks?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Looks less like a lab in this shot


LOL Jenn he might have some lab in him somewhere


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

James ... yes he is a strong confident dog.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Tyree he doesn't suffer foolishness well lol ...


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Brian and Josh awesome looking dogs....we all need to make it to the next WDF gathering if there ever is one....this may be conceited...but the Logan Haus Alumni...will be the Best All around !! \\/


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Mo... well im not to sure... but this one I have will cut up lol ...


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Mo, I know this is gonna be a real tough call, but if you had to choose only one, which do you love more, Loganhaus or Walmart?


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> Mo, I know this is gonna be a real tough call, but if you had to choose only one, which do you love more, Loganhaus or Walmart?


someone sounds butthurt. if you don't have anything constructive to add why don't you keep your mouth shut.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

WE dont have to Choose ,lol


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> Mo, I know this is gonna be a real tough call, but if you had to choose only one, which do you love more, Loganhaus or Walmart?


Based on my experience this is how they compare:

Both have huge parking lots
Both greet you with a smile and a hearty welcome
Both carry mostly things that are imported
Both have a bring it back if it don't work for you policy!

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

james mackey said:


> Based on my experience this is how they compare:
> 
> Both have huge parking lots
> Both greet you with a smile and a hearty welcome
> ...


 
But when you buy something new, unused and is working fine, THEN you mess it up, break it, or it isn't what you thought it would be after sometime; you really think bringing it back for a refund or replacement is honest? Cmon now, don't abuse the system!


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Jody that is a good point. It doesn't take long to ascertain whether or not the dog is going to work for you. The "fairness" has to work both ways. That waiting 16 months and burning up a dog then making claims to the breeder is just demonstrating a lack of character.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Brian Anderson said:


> Jody that is a good point. It doesn't take long to ascertain whether or not the dog is going to work for you. The "fairness" has to work both ways. That waiting 16 months and burning up a dog then making claims to the breeder is just demonstrating a lack of character.


 
Fairness does work both ways, but having a little integrity and self awareness should mean more. Afterall its a puppy....he can go in many directions some more than others, however ones lack of understanding, training and or basic judgment is not reason to say the dog isn't working. If I get a puppy from someone, regardless of who and I pick the dog out, if its a crapper, its my fault, not the breeder or anyone else. If it's a nerve issue or dog is garbage, its MY FAULT! Why you say, cause I picked him. I put nothing on the owner or breeder, nor will I talk bad of him publicly for a pup that didn't turn out the way I wanted it too. If I am broke or very wealthy, my standpoint doesn't change. Too many breeders are afraid of people ruining there name based on a bad experience and I can understand that, however disagree wholeheartly. So many people want a plug n play dog, whether its a DP candidate or a puppy!

Fair in my eyes is the breeder telling the you gods honest truth about the dog at that age and its health. If he says it is DP quality at 8 weeks or pet, regardless of how many years you been doing this, it isn't always the case....


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_Drew said..."Mo, I know this is gonna be a real tough call, but if you had to choose only one, which do you love more, Loganhaus or Walmart?"

_Not sure how you can put Logan Haus and Walmart in the same category....but if it comes to picking dogs-I will stay with quality, Logan Haus- have two from Logan Haus that are working out great!! Don't feel bad- not everyone can afford to buy that kind of quality .... as far as other things...depends what I need, I have enough confidence and self esteem not be embarrassed if seen shopping for something I need in Walmart- so NO not a tough call afterall-


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Love this James...and think this may be the only comparison ....of Logan Haus and Walmart
_
"Based on my experience this is how they compare:

Both have huge parking lots
Both greet you with a smile and a hearty welcome
Both carry mostly things that are imported
Both have a bring it back if it don't work for you policy!
_




























"


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

this thread is gay


----------

